# Shots for a Burlesque Dance Production (NSFW)



## jlykins

Here are a few shots we did at my studio for a burlesque Dance Production. All shot rather high key around f/8 for max DOF.


----------



## craig

I guess you had a vision and went for it. Tell us why you chose the high key approach.

Personally; Burlesque means moody and directional lighting working in dark reds or rich colours.

Love & Bass


----------



## jlykins

Not so much a vision as the intended use. They are going to use these for advertisements, website, signage, etc... so they needed something that would stand out. Something that got your attention quick. That was the idea behind the high key.  There were a few more traditional low key, saturated images as well... like this one:






But I didn't like it as well so I chose to show the high key stuff.


----------



## dzfoto

I would like to notice you to clean the background, its so dirty and the black background has some clone deffects i think. Check it out, one more time


----------



## jlykins

didnt' do any cloning, but you're right the background was trashed... I have to figure out a better system for white seamless. Just realized that I posted that image twice... oops... Sorry.


----------



## ShotwellPhotography

The first thing i noticed, and its really not your fault, is that they really look unhappy to be there. Their expressions really aren't selling their show.


----------



## jlykins

They did very little smiling for the shots. They were trying to do serious, and sensual expressions.  When I wasn't snapping the shutter, they were a blast! One of the best groups I've ever worked with. Well I work with them a lot so every time I work with them it's like that actually.


----------



## ShotwellPhotography

i see the serious, but not sensual. other than that, i think they are great shots.


----------



## GeneralBenson

They all seem kind of soft, and the lighting is very flat.  I'd also have to agree with craig that I'm just really not feeling the white background.  Also, none of them are that good looking, but nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Christie Photo

jlykins said:


> ...you're right the background was trashed... I have to figure out a better system for white seamless.



Paper is an easy way to go.  Just pull some more down as necessary.  I usually put down some scrap to walk on and take it out right before I shoot.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo

GeneralBenson said:


> ...Also, none of them are that good looking...



I'm so glad you brought that up.  I don't know if it applies here since my impression of burlesque is pretty gritty and incongruous.


BUT....  I do think it's a valid concern when offering a portrait for critique, especially when the title is in the order of "Spring Beauty," or "Loveliness in Motion."

If a photographer is asserting an image depicts attractiveness, the model should reflect that...  customer or not.

-Pete


----------



## jlykins

Christie Photo said:


> jlykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you're right the background was trashed... I have to figure out a better system for white seamless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper is an easy way to go. Just pull some more down as necessary. I usually put down some scrap to walk on and take it out right before I shoot.
> 
> -Pete
Click to expand...

 

That's what I was shooting on(white seamless) but I want to do something different at my new studio. We're moving into 4700 square feet in two weeks. 4000 square feet is open warehouse type space with 22 foot ceilings.. I want to do a permanent curved white wall. I need to do the floor in a paint that can be mopped, or cleaned rather easily... I've also heard of people using 4X8 sheets of plexi over white seamless. Easy to wash etc...


----------



## Battou

GeneralBenson said:


> none of them are that good looking, but nothing you can do about that.


I happen to find a few of them very attractive but still. 



jlykins said:


>



Um there are a couple of girls in there whos wardrobe was too tight resulting in red irritation marks on their backs, this is something I would personally clean up in post if unavoidable during the shoot.


----------



## craig

jlykins said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you're right the background was trashed... I have to figure out a better system for white seamless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper is an easy way to go. Just pull some more down as necessary. I usually put down some scrap to walk on and take it out right before I shoot.
> 
> -Pete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was shooting on(white seamless) but I want to do something different at my new studio. We're moving into 4700 square feet in two weeks. 4000 square feet is open warehouse type space with 22 foot ceilings.. I want to do a permanent curved white wall. I need to do the floor in a paint that can be mopped, or cleaned rather easily... I've also heard of people using 4X8 sheets of plexi over white seamless. Easy to wash etc...
Click to expand...


It is called Cyc (cyclorama). For the space it is a must and it will be one of the best investments you have ever made. I dream of a day where I will never have to roll out the seamless. Keep in mind that you will need the help of a skilled carpenter if you are not one. Also there is a member building one and he is posting a blog. In my infinite wisdom I forgot his name.

Surely I digress, but PM me if you have further questions. 

Love & Bass


----------



## JASvoboda

Real women. Not sticks. I like that.


----------



## Christie Photo

craig said:


> It is called Cyc (cyclorama).



Craig...  I think he's talking about a sweep.

-Pete


----------



## Shockey

The shots are ok technically, to me they look to posed and they are not showing any personality or sexiness.
If these shots are for advertising, they don't really work, just my opinion.


----------

